# Your dream machines...



## Pcmaker (Jan 3, 2021)

If money were not an issue as well as the trouble of finding the machines, which mill and lathe would you get?

I keep hearing about how good Mori Seiki lathes are. Makes me want to get one.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 3, 2021)

I would get a McLaren 720s.  
Wait.. you said lathe or mill.   Hmmmm.  I don't know but I sure will be interested in what the pros on here have to say.   I am currently looking at a LeBlond Regal Servo Shift lathe but what do I know


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## markba633csi (Jan 3, 2021)

I wouldn't mind a Maximat Super 13 fully tooled   
-M


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 3, 2021)

I've only been in this trade for 45 years , so this is OMO.
15" Clausing Colchester
Hardinge HLV-H 11" 
Bridgeport Milll
B & S 618 Micromaster SG

I've been up for 36 hrs so excuse my spelling . Jeff in California is one short of the list . Check his posts out .

Spelling corrected .


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 3, 2021)

It would be good to have the brackets and gearing to turn my mill into a universal mill, but other than that, I don't need/want anthing bigger. better, heavier, CNCed,.....

As for the lathe, I really don't have any limitations it is imposing on what I want to do with it.

Looks like I just saved myself a pile of cash !!!!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 3, 2021)

I was lucky to get my dream lathe a LeBlond 15X60 Regal servo.

One day I might find a Mikron FM2 mill.  I love using Mikron mills,  til then (sigh) I'll have to live with Bridgeport clones...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 3, 2021)

I had a couple of those Regals .All were servo shifts , they were very nice lathes . All in all , I would take my Colchester back , just my opinion . The Regals were a little bit short on the bed length , but damn they were good .


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 3, 2021)

My bed length is way too long, but it is better to have it too big than too little.  I love how the controls work - after a few minutes it seems like my other lathes are clunky.  Except for the tailstock being .003 high, it is super accurate.

I've been suearching for a Mikron, but the only ones I've found need to be imported from Switzerland.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 3, 2021)

Naw Dave you want a Parker Majestic SG


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 3, 2021)

No point in me wanting a bigger lathe and a decent mill As I have no where to put them. What I really want is a bigger workshop, then I can dream of what to put in it.


----------



## nnam (Jan 4, 2021)

Wait until I win the Powerball...


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 4, 2021)

PM-1054TV 3 phase.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a detached 3 car garage, or carriage house, or walled in carport, or something, that is just filled up.   I have a Darex sharpener, a B&S surface grinder, and the cutest little horizontal mill that I have to share with a friend in his shop.  So my dream machines would be what I have, but all under one roof.  Now that would be sweet.

Have to admit, there is a Mori Seiki about 25 miles away...talked to the seller, it’s a little bit of a project lathe, and when I compared it to the Takisawa, they are really pretty similar in design, but the Mori is just a bit longer.   Oh oh, see above.   I passed.


----------



## Bamban (Jan 4, 2021)

One of these:

Babin Machine Tool




__





						Babin Machine Tool
					





					www.babinmachine.com


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 4, 2021)

why such small leblonds i saw this one sell a bit big http://www.yodermachinery.com/inventory.aspx?ti=73470


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I wish I still had the 18" Springfield lathe I had in "89". What a work horse!


----------



## mickri (Jan 4, 2021)

In my dreams I would really like to know how to use what I already have instead of just being a hack.  It's not the machine that counts.  It is the skill of the person using it.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I've been up for 36 hrs so excuse my spelling . Jeff in Calllfornia is one short of the list . Check his posts out .


Dave,
I can live without a Hardinge........I think.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I had a couple of those Regals .All were servo shifts , they were very nice lathes . All in all , I would take my Colchester back , just my opinion . The Regals were a little bit short on the bed length , but damn they were good .


Dave,
You've been in the business a long time. Could you please explain why you choose the Clausing Colchester 15 over some of the other choices. I don't have any other experience with lathes except a South Bend 13. My Colchester 15 is a dream machine compared to the old SB.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jan 4, 2021)

If I had the money, I would have two mills and two lathes:
K&T Horizontal / Vertical 312 or 205 S-12, 12"x56"
Haas VF1 CNC with 4th axis

For a lathe:
Monarch 61 24"x54"
Hardinge HLV-H Tool room precision 11"x18"


----------



## pacifica (Jan 4, 2021)

Deckel fp2 with the shaper head,  horizontal milling  attachments, boring head, and tilting table.  http://www.lathes.co.uk/deckel/page4.html .


----------



## f350ca (Jan 4, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Dave,
> I can live without a Hardinge........I think.


You can until you've owned one.

Greg


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

f350ca said:


> You can until you've owned one.


I watched -Tom's techniques when he used his Hardinge to single point thread. Kind of like an old type writer, flip a lever, you're back and ready to start another depth of cut. Effortless.
I'll take your word for it. I can't imagine when I would ever have the opportunity to spend time with one.

Here's one for only $19,000.
That is one beautiful lathe. Taper attachment too.








						ORIGINAL HARDINGE HLV-H SUPER PRECISION TOOL ROOM LATHE HLVH HLV FEELER   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL HARDINGE HLV-H SUPER PRECISION TOOL ROOM LATHE HLVH HLV FEELER  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

How much were these when new?


----------



## f350ca (Jan 4, 2021)

Threading is a dream on them, especially when cutting up to a shoulder at 5 or 600 rpm, or internal threading to a blind hole.



Mine is an old one, an HLV , narrow bed version of the HLV-H Tom has.
They run almost silent, you hear the cutter slicing. It uses a massive 2 speed motor, looks like it should be 5 or more hp but I think its 1 hp on high and 1/2 hp on low speed. The carriage drive is a DC motor to isolate it from the spindle and eliminate harmonics that might develop. 

Greg


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mercedes Gull Wing, Ferrari 250 GTO, Citroen 2CV

machine wise Monarch 10EE, Shaublin 13


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 4, 2021)

JET, I already own four, I'd buy a Lear.


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 4, 2021)

I am happy with what I have (1916 13” X5 South Bend lathe, and a old milling machine)
just need too for them
but then I have simply wants


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 4, 2021)

Toolroom lathe:
Hardinge HLV-H
Monarch 10EE

MId-size lathe:
Mori-Seiki MS850
Clausing Colchester 15x50

So many good BP clones it's hard to pick one as favorite.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Dave,
> You've been in the business a long time. Could you please explain why you choose the Clausing Colchester 15 over some of the other choices. I don't have any other experience with lathes except a South Bend 13. My Colchester 15 is a dream machine compared to the old SB.


Jeff . The Clausings are considered the industry standards . Over the years , I've run all types of lathes , manuals , nc and cnc . I feel the Colchesters are the lathes I feel most comfortable with as far as availability , tooling available , acurracy , looks , ease of operation etc . The Harrison 15" is a identical clone to the Colchester . I have operated nicer , larger lathes in the past , but for a home shop with limited space the 15" would suit most anyone's needs . We had a beautiful American Pacemaker , maybe a 20 some incher with full tracing abilities . Little large for a home shop but man what  a sweet lathe . I currently know where a 17" and 20" Colchester reside and am keeping my eyes on them just in case they would ever need to vacate the premises .

As far as the Hardinge . You can't get a nicer " small " lathe . You're not going to go ripping material off on this lathe , but for accuracy , this is the go to lathe in most toolrooms . The Monarch 10 EE would be my second choice . They are still around and the owners always seem to complain about electrical issues with them . I've never owned one so I can't comment on it . I may be getting my hands on a Hardinge very very soon . Won't be an HVL-H but , it's a Hardinge none the less . For those who asked . The last $$$$ price for a fully tooled up HLV-H was $48,000 back in the late 90s .

As for the mills . BPs , Laguns , Sharps , Encos  etc . All are good and all will get the job done . It is the type of mill and not the name on the badge . I have my Bridgeport at home and the Enco in at work . Both equal machines . I DO like the 2 speed motor on the Enco being it's a step pulley machine , and variable speed drive on the BP is nice . Like I said , it's not the badge on the machine . It's the versatility of this type of mill that gets it onto my list . Tooling available to all everywhere . I'm not going to stir the pot as far as R8 vs. collet systems other than to say I use R8 as I have a ton of it .

SGs . I'm bias on the SGs I suppose . I have the 618 Micromaster as yourself . I did 12 years of die work on this actual machine years back . I bought the machine back after 30 years and found my old toolroom badge in the electrical cabinet . We had larger Okamotos , G&Ls , Chevraliers , etc , but the 618 was my go to grinder . Nice size for a home shop .

I've mentioned I may be aquiring a full shop in the very near future . We'll see how it goes and I'll keep you posted on the progress . It'll have to happen quick if it happens at all . 

The machines I've aquired/sold over the past few years are posted down below . They are all gone as I usually get tired of looking at them if not in use . It's a deep hole we get into with this trade .


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 5, 2021)

That would have to be a time machine, so I could go back and buy pristine old school iron at those low low period prices.  Mike


----------



## Guv (Jan 5, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I was lucky to get my dream lathe a LeBlond 15X60 Regal servo.
> 
> One day I might find a Mikron FM2 mill.  I love using Mikron mills,  til then (sigh) I'll have to live with Bridgeport clones...


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 5, 2021)

My first lathe is probably going to be a Hardinge dv-59 neighbors friend is selling it if 750 good price it has a cross slide and compound slide and normal tail stock 115 volts it looks sweet!


----------



## akjeff (Jan 5, 2021)

I very recently got my dream mill, and very happy with it. A Lagun FTV-1. Dream lathe could be one of several. A Standard-Modern 1334 or 1340( with the option of both metric and imperial), a Emco V-13, a Clausing Metosa, or one of the Romi's....Bridgeport, DoAll, etc....Until then, my little Craftsman 12x36 will do just fine.


----------



## sycle1 (Jan 6, 2021)

I think this one would qualify for a dream machine.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow, what a find, amazing condition. That would be a dream machine there.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 6, 2021)

Incredible machine, and history! I really enjoy his youtube channel as well.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 6, 2021)

A fully restored or a near new condition government surplus 10EE.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 16, 2021)

I have my dream lathe - A metric Colchester Chipmaster. I also have my dream mill - A Deckel FP1. They do more than I am capable of. What I need is to learn how to  make all the spares to keep them running until I croak.


----------

